# Repticon Memphis venders Oct 1-2???



## Bfrog (May 5, 2010)

Anyone planning to attend? I know Memphis is a bit of a dry spot... even if someone is driving through at a different time...

looking for at least an adult male azureus 

also interested in a sexed pair leucs, basti, or Bri Bri... just trying to avoid shipping if possible.

thanks,

Boyd


----------

